# Hare Hunting spots (no dogs)



## J-TRON (May 18, 2019)

I live in the Boyne City area and am looking for locations to do some snowshoeing/hare hunting with my girlfriend. Plan on using my .22 and doing spot/stalk

I've scoured some older threads for locations in the LP but most were really old and I know things have changed. If anybody has recommendations I'd appreciate it. Older thread said state land around Onaway, and I know they manage habitat for them in Grayling. I'd think state land around Pigeon River would have some too, pretty high elevation there and lots of swamp, just not sure how accessible it is in winter

Family has a cabin in EUP where I think there are some I plan on checking out on a weekend but I'm curious if there's anywhere I could drive to for a day in the LP. Any recommendations appreciated!


----------



## dougdad (Nov 11, 2007)

You have to go north of Cadillac in general, I here they are plentiful in areas of state land around Fife Lake and Kingsley just south of TC.. I would try north of Lake City around Kalkaska too


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Go now while they stand out


----------

